# Went "Log Gettin" today



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

we had storms here in GA last week and some trees were blowed over near the shop and i asked the folks if i could have them....well i have them. 2 VERY LARGE pines or so i think. Loaded them on a 20ft Hooper Equipment trailer and a Allis Chalmers D17 with a CarryAll from tractor supply.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

What are they for? Milling? Burning? What's your plan?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

milling


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

That musta been some pretty hard wind. I remember watching some pines bend and bend during hurricane ike. We were sitting in a parking garage taking bets on which one would snap. They never did. 3am in the middle of a hurricane and knuckleheads were still driving around...some walking. Whatever.

Anyway, nice stack of wood. Have fun


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

these were ripped up by the roots. the roots that are stuck up outta the ground are tall as me and i am 6ft 2. all i have is an alaskan chainsaw mill. should be fun. half ton p/u truck got a workout. goin back for the smaller parts tomorrow. they are only a mile up the road.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> these were ripped up by the roots. the roots that are stuck up outta the ground are tall as me and i am 6ft 2. all i have is an alaskan chainsaw mill. should be fun. half ton p/u truck got a workout. goin back for the smaller parts tomorrow. they are only a mile up the road.


Look's like they will have to be kiln dryed. Those are going have a lot of sap in the wood. They will not air dry very well the sap will keep comming out of the wood. You will be able to tell when you start cutting with the cain saw mill. good luck any way nice haul


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

MidGa,

I think you'll find Del's words ringing loud and clear as you go through this process. Not saying you'll regret doing it because I don't know how bad you want the wood, but with logs relatively small like the ones shown and knowing you'll be milling with a csm, you got your work cut out for you.

If it wasn't for the time of year it wouldn't be as much of a challenge as it'll be but you're gonna find that the sap problem will pretty much rule out air drying. Del was being pretty diplomatic in how he said it, but it's going to be a PITA to get that wood from sappy log to usable lumber unless you can set the pitch - and it takes a kiln to do that. 

If you think you'll be doing this from time to time you ought to get the kiln plans from Daren. The kiln pays for itself the first load. Literally. 

Not that you asked and you may already know, but that looks like shortleaf pine to me. The problem with identifying southern pines is that so many of them cross naturally, especially shortleaf and slash. I've felled and milled quite a bit of loblolly, a few slash, and two scots pine but I am no expert I'd like to know what species you think they are. 

It'll still be a fun experience for you, and a learning one as well. 







.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> MidGa,
> 
> unless you can set the pitch - and it takes a kiln to do that.
> 
> .


TT- What does set the pitch mean?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not TT...but ''setting the pitch'' is hardening the sap in softwoods. Better than I could explain it.



.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

solar kiln? my dad could build one with the plans. i have milled smaller one like 14in and it appears to be drying ok at 2 inches thick


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Solar should work down south better than up here, if you don't have a plan here is a link to some free plans. 

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WoodDrying/wood_kiln.htm





.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well i finally am using some of this wood. it sat around milled sense about may thru the hot summer. got a small coatrack in the house here for a few weeks and no checking . havent had any real problems. the guy that milled one of them said air drying would be fine for what i was doing.


----------

